# River Rafting And River Floating Wa State



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Rick and my sister and niece are freaks







,they want to raft the scariest and best rapids around







. I, on the other hand will be the one watching! Yeah, I am a sissy!







. Anyway, looking for recommendations for August, September. In addition, us girls want to do a separate one that I WILL go on , so it needs to be a float kind, you know, maybe a ripple in the water here and there. Has anyone done much rafting around here? There are so many rafting companies but I am looking for suggestions of any that some of you may have used?
Thanks!


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I haven't done any rafting here in WA, but the last time I was in Wenatchee I saw quite a few on the Wenatchee River. Looked kinda fun.


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

Well, for Rick & your sister & niece, I would recommend the Tieton in Sept for sure. They open up the dam that holds back Rimrock Lake and let 'er go!
The Wenatchee would be a good one that has a few decent rapids to get your heart rate up a little, but nothing too bad, plus lots of wide flat areas as well.
The ultimate for rapids though in the state (as far as I can remember) is the Skykomish. Do a search on Skykomish 'boulder drop'....
As for company, I haven't been on a lot, (maybe 5 trips), but I have only used Blue Sky Outfitters

Video of Boulder Drop:




When I went down BD we did the exact same thing that you see in this video. Truly one of those "It's all over" moments!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

IMHO - the best whitewater rafting around your area is in Idaho - not too far away. And the biggest, baddest rapids can be found on the Lochsa River, as it comes down out of the Bitterroot range (US-12 parallels the river for 77 miles as it descends from Lolo Pass) - along the Lewis and Clark Trail. There are a couple places you will have to portage (Class VI rapids), but wet-suit and helmet are required - all year round. The USA kayak team uses the Lochsa for training, if that gives you an idea of its rating. Another good rafting run is on the upper Selway, but you have to get a permit to run it, and they are limited to just a few trips a day - when the river is safe to run.

And there is a great campground at Lowell Idaho, located in the "Y" where the Lochsa and the Selway rivers converge to form the middle fork of the Clearwater River. The campground is called Three Rivers Resort & Campground. (The resort also has cabins and motel.)

They run raft trips out of the campground, plus they have a bar and restaurant (Lochsa Louie's) on the property. (And you'll have to eat breakfast at Jillinda's - a mom & pop place just a couple minutes from your campsite. The huckleberry pancakes are to die for!) There are also several beautiful (free access w/parking) NFS beaches in the area, on the Selway and the Clearwater - Tukatespi (Sp?), on the Clearwater is our favorite - just 5 minutes down US-12 from the campground. We love to take a cooler, chairs, and inner-tubes for a whole afternoon of fun!

The towns of Kooskia and Kamiah are also minutes away and have most stuff you'll need for an extended stay (grocery, hardware, pizza!, etc.). My sister used to live near Kooskia, but they have since moved to Boise. We sure miss our bi-annual trips to the rivers since they moved!

Check out the link - and look at the pictures of rafting on the Lochsa - I'm sure you folks will not be able to leave quickly enough!

Hope you have a great time - no matter where you opt to go.

ON EDIT: Check out the YouTube video of the Lochsa: Lochsa Madness 2009

Mike


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

mv945 said:


> Well, for Rick & your sister & niece, I would recommend the Tieton in Sept for sure. They open up the dam that holds back Rimrock Lake and let 'er go!
> The Wenatchee would be a good one that has a few decent rapids to get your heart rate up a little, but nothing too bad, plus lots of wide flat areas as well.
> The ultimate for rapids though in the state (as far as I can remember) is the Skykomish. Do a search on Skykomish 'boulder drop'....
> As for company, I haven't been on a lot, (maybe 5 trips), but I have only used Blue Sky Outfitters
> ...


They do have the Tieton on the list , in fact, I am suppose to call today for them. We have BSO on the list too! Thanks Mark!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Scoutr2 said:


> IMHO - the best whitewater rafting around your area is in Idaho - not too far away. And the biggest, baddest rapids can be found on the Lochsa River, as it comes down out of the Bitterroot range (US-12 parallels the river for 77 miles as it descends from Lolo Pass) - along the Lewis and Clark Trail. There are a couple places you will have to portage (Class VI rapids), but wet-suit and helmet are required - all year round. The USA kayak team uses the Lochsa for training, if that gives you an idea of its rating. Another good rafting run is on the upper Selway, but you have to get a permit to run it, and they are limited to just a few trips a day - when the river is safe to run.
> 
> And there is a great campground at Lowell Idaho, located in the "Y" where the Lochsa and the Selway rivers converge to form the middle fork of the Clearwater River. The campground is called Three Rivers Resort & Campground. (The resort also has cabins and motel.)
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

OK, this is for Oregon not Washington but I had to share it since it's in your region.

We just got back from southern Oregon where we camped at Gold Beach. The highlight of our trip was a 104 mile jetboat trip up the Rogue River. What a blast! Back on topic...while on our trip we came across numerous groups that were "floating" the river from a point far upstream. The Rogue river is absolutely stunning and runs through a protected area accessible only by a limited number of permits available to both commercial and private parties.

According to our captain there are several commercial operations that offer 2-3 day floating trips down the Rogue River. I could only stare in envy as we passed the rafting floating groups and saw the camps they set up on the river. It immediately got added to the "things I have to do before I die" list









Good luck in your selection and trip.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

They have booked their "thrill" for the Tieton for Sept 12th. I am going to make them do their wilsl before they go! They are crazy!









And for a calmer ride, I think us girls are going to float the Yakima in August using the same company Bluesky Outfitters


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

Cool, I look forward to hearing about the river runs at the Fall rally!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

mv945 said:


> Cool, I look forward to hearing about the river runs at the Fall rally!


Rick will be doing the talking! I will NOT be on that raft


----------

